# What can i expect for the first month??



## chicklover1234 (Sep 23, 2012)

I am about to get my first chicks


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

what do you mean what can you expect ? what kind of things are you wondering about ?


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

you can expect loud little chirpy hungry fast little boogers!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great answer Holly. Funny visual.


----------

